# Advice?! hemorraging & clots 2 wks after C-section



## batsoup (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I'm posting to collect advice for a dear friend of mine who had an emergency C-section about 3 weeks ago. 2 weeks later, she started hemorraging (sp?). She's been in and out of the ER and Drs office. They gave her medication to stimulate contractions, which she's off of now. But she still has very large clots in her uterus, which she needs to pass by Tuesday. If not, she goes in for surgery: endoscopy and D&C.

Does anyone have any advice for how to help her pass these clots? Exercise, herbs, abdominal massage? (i'm just guessing)

She needs support and to NOT have surgery -- she's already had to be away from her DD for over 24 hrs one of the times.

Please weigh in with your thoughts! Thanks in advance on her behalf!


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm just guessing here, but I wonder if fundal massage would help the uterus contract at this point? That's what they do after delivery to stimulate contractions to shrink the uterus. Obviously nursing would stimulate uterine activity, so maybe pumping on top of nursing the baby would help?

I have no clue if either of those would do any good, but hopefully someone else will have some ideas too.

Hopefully she'll be able to avoid more surgery! That was always a fear of mine.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *batsoup* 
she started hemorraging (sp?)... But she still has very large clots in her uterus, which she needs to pass by Tuesday. If not, she goes in for surgery: endoscopy and D&C.

Is she still hemorraging? If she is it seems like a long time to wait until *tuesday* for clots to pass. I spent a couple hours hemmoraging and passing large clots during my m/c and I lost half my blood volume in those couple hours. I ended up with an ambulance ride, an emergency d&c, and a transfusion.

I guess it just seems strange to me that they would take her off of the contraction stimulating drugs if she still has large clots.

With a scheduled d&c she would probably be at the hospital for about 4 hours or so. She may even be able to nurse her baby right before the surgery. If she needs a transfusion they will have to keep her overnight for observation.

Please understand, I'm not advocating automatic surgery, I'm just curious why they would wait so long if she's losing a lot of blood.


----------

